

Please fork repo and contribute to Aaron's memorial website - bguthrie
https://github.com/rememberaaronsw/rememberaaronsw

======
rdtsc
Also while we are at it, wonder what will happen to web.py.

It is a really elegant and clean framework. I hope there is interest to keep
it updated.

------
bguthrie
All changes are picked up by CI and pushed to the S3 bucket for
rememberaaronsw.com automatically. Pull-request away.

------
IheartApplesDix
Don't forget about this: <https://github.com/infogami/infogami/branches>

